# MY HUGE CARIBE IS STILL GROWING??



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

This guy is is absolutly massive!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

More pics!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Super Thick EATS LIKE a Pig.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

BEEFCAAAAAKE.........BEEFCAAAKE... AWESOME FISH MAN


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

One more pic I hope you enjoyed them. Let me know what you think, by the way he is currently in a 400gal tank with other BIG pygos!!


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Good god, that thing is HUGE! How big is he exactly? Also, do you have any full-tank shots with your other Pygo's?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..any full shots of the tank


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya i wanna see a full shot


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Holy sh*t!!!

What A Monster!! What size is he???


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

god damn...you can see the age on him. how old is he and when did he lose his humeral spot?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW!







How big??? If I had to guess he looks like 13"-14"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. looks familiar. Who did you get it from?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

now that's a monster! is it wild caught?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would love to see a full tank shot of this bad boy


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

His fins are sweet, the biggest i've seen on a pygo, almost like a longfin variant


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very impressive als!!!!
I really admire you for the great work you 've done with your fish. all of them are flawless.....

(how about some manueli and brandtii pics????:laugh: )


----------



## ronin (Sep 27, 2003)

very nice speciman :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, he has a fat pimple!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

REALLY HUGE, NICE WORK


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice caribe. your whole shoal is impressive, but he definately sticks out of the whole bunch.

Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

DAMN!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Very thick Cariba My old guy was thick but not as big as ur's i'll have to come to Hammy to check him out in Person.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

Hotdamn...that guy is ripped.
Probably could out-bench me.


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

Oh yeah, and what's the feeding schedule for him? How much and how often?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Impressive! Jaws dropped to the floor.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i want my piraya to be the size of that guy


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

u must be the same guy with the 16+ inch frozen piraya?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW!!!!Thats what i call the "Big Show!!!!"Very impressive indeed!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow what a monster







also would love to see a full tank shot


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Tank pics!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

More


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Side shot


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

It's a "Monster" indeed....Very Nice


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

als, how big is it?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Still clicking!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

He is around 15 inches


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

And some of the other guys


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Some more


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ternetzi!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

good lord!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! Great shoal you got there. Every time i see you fish it makes me never want to get rid of my p's. Lately i have been pretty bummed about the cannabalism, But that is worth it man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishGeek (Mar 25, 2003)

wizow= WOW!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I have had this caribe for 3 plus years , he seems to be getting thicker all the time. He is one HUGE eating machine!!! Last pic .

als


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hmm.. looks familiar. Who did you get it from?


 Dont know what I was thinking when I wrote that.







Als.. Als.. Als.. Much props man.







I simply forgot that you hold one of the most impressive monster shoal, north of America. Badass Cariba indeed!!!


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

all pygos cent piraya seem to loose coloration with size or is it just me?
nevertheless, that caribe looks like its on sterioids!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How old is that thing. That fish wouldn't fit in my p tank.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I really appreciate all these comments. Thanks everyone!!...makes it all 
worthwhile.......

Regards,

als


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Hey Als

That is one big cariba

How big is he now?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I would say 15 inches !! .....My Piraya is a little bit longer.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Nice

That is the biggest cariba i have heard about


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

holy sh*t!!! what a monster


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What does their diet consist of? Any special preparations?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am speechless Al. they are beautiful


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WOW.....Kick Ass


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

good God alll mighty!!!
















that is seriously awesome, man! *mad* props!!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

that is HUGE


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Tecknik, their fed mainly catfish , sole, bluefish, shrimp the odd time. NEVER LIVE FOOD. I have been able to grow piranhas to extra large sizes through the years. I also make up different recipes of food for my fish!!!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

als said:


> Tecknik, their fed mainly catfish , sole, bluefish, shrimp the odd time. NEVER LIVE FOOD. I have been able to grow piranhas to extra large sizes through the years. I also make up different recipes of food for my fish!!!


 can you pm me your recipes? im quite curious!


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

holy sh*t ALS, that thing is huge!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

You have some BEAUTIFUL fish man!







I have to give it to you.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

THANKYOU!!!

als


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very impressive







als


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think that is the biggest captive caribe specimen I have seen.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he is a beast


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

how bout some pictures of ur big frozen piraya?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok here are some pics of my baby piraya which grew to 16+inches!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Zenon, you should see this fish , it is ONE BIG THICK CARIBE!!!


----------



## ment011 (May 8, 2004)

Als, you said that's your "baby piraya". Did you get that piraya as a baby and grow it to 16"? If you did, then you are the MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!







My goal is to grow my baby reds to 10+" each, I would be proud of that, I couldn't even imagine growing a fish to 16" !


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

MENT011 When I bought her she was only 6 inches. In the 5 years that I had her , she grew to 16++inches!!


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

it looks like it has a whort on its chin


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Good god man what ya been giving him drugs. He is a great looking fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little guy...














!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I have to thank my good freind Wayne Mah!!! Because of him I was able to attain such beautifull speicies of piranha.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

i can only hope that my 3 will get that big, what do you feed that guy?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I feed mostly fish ,sole, catfish, shrimp, bluefish, trout, sometimes salmon but very oily.


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Alex, can you tell me in detail what your water change schedule is? Also, what temp are you keeping your tanks at? The last question is how frequently you have been feeding this fish to achieve such great growth results?

I wish I could still see the photos in this thread. For some reason they are not showing up for me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Knifeman said:


> Alex, can you tell me in detail what your water change schedule is? Also, what temp are you keeping your tanks at? The last question is how frequently you have been feeding this fish to achieve such great growth results?
> 
> I wish I could still see the photos in this thread. For some reason they are not showing up for me.


I can't answer your ?'s at all-

But the main reason your not able to see the pics was/is due to a server upgrade disaster awhile back-we lost many of our old pics.......Think that was late 06 or 07......

Welcome to Team Fury as well Knifeman--------


----------

